# Latest Worms



## Jim (Jun 7, 2007)

Im leaving for Maine next Thursday for my annual trup to Lake Cobbosseecontee. So I'm cranking out different worms to try.

This color I call Bubblegum Candy.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 8, 2007)

looking good Jim!! I am hoping to get out this weekend with the boat to use more of the worms you send us. Last weekend was from shore, all depends on the weather.


*edit* Just looked at the forecast and it don't look good for fishing. Maybe a little shore fishing but time will tell.


fishnfever


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 8, 2007)

Aww, man. I coulda used those back in April. Round here, during the spawn and post spawn (I don't fish for spawning fish, just the ones coming off the beds) all they would eat were blue pearl GYCB senkos. That is a pretty good replica there, and may have done purty good.


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 8, 2007)

ohhhhh I really like those! Nice job!


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 8, 2007)

I like those too. I havent seen anything in that color.


----------



## robalo78 (Jun 11, 2007)

those look great...I received the ones you sent me and I'll be headed to the lake this weekend to give them a try and I'll send you the pics


----------

